# Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares Revisited - new title starts 3/6



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares Revisited starts tonight 3/6 on BBCA. The episodes are listed as new/2008. They will not record on the regular Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares SP's.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a SP for both.

Damn, now I want some popcorn.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thank you. :up:


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

You might as well just record the last ten minutes of the "Revisited" shows; the rest is a rerun of the original episode.


----------

